# missing MFCAN32.dll file.Help..



## sifter (Jul 19, 2001)

Hi all......

When I load adobe photo shop 6 it asks for MFCAN32.dll file. If any one has one or knows where to get it can you let me know please .Ive searched the internet but cant find one........


Many thx........sifter


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a standard Windows file. You can extract it from your Windows CD or c:\windows\options\cabs (if you have that)

Win 98: use the System File Checker>extract one file (run sfc)

WinME: use msconfig>extract file.

It should be restored to c:\windows\system.

You can probably also find it here...

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html


----------



## sifter (Jul 19, 2001)

I beleive its coming off win XP pro.."its not my pc" I even searched my own PC for the file and in win 98 but no joy....You sure Rog you no getting confussed with MFCANS32.dll which has got a S in it ...the one I got a problem with is MFCAN32.dll ...anlso that link doesnt work....Thx m8.......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're right, I just assumed it was a mispelling. (The link works for me though).

I tried rooting around the Adobe support site, but couldn't really get any valid hits. Maybe you can do better.

http://knowledge.adobe.com/kanisaesp.asp?AdobeProduct=Photoshop


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried to reinstall Photo Shop?

BTW, I have that program, but I do not have the file you are referring to on my hard drive either.....


----------

